# Another one...



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope this one comes out right. seems to print ok size, but scale any way you want, or not, your choice!









View attachment SS2.pdf


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looks interesting. bit to lumpy for y likes. I like em plain, but nice share


----------

